# take something for granted



## Nywoe

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one.  Please note that this thread is about taking a _thing_ for granted.  If you're interested in taking a _person_ for granted, please see: take somebody, someone for granted. See also here.

I translated "take for granted" to "prendre pour acquis". However, because of the context, it seems that it might not be the best translation.

_On a un seul corps; il ne faut pas le prendre pour acquis._

It seems that normally, we would use "prendre pour acquis" in the following context, for example:

_On prévoit 45 cm de neige ce soir. J'ai pris pour acquis qu'il n'y aura pas d'école._

Is the first context correct as well?? If not, any suggestions??

Thank you!!

N.


----------



## Cath.S.

> On a un seul corps; il ne faut pas le prendre pour acquis.


Hello Nywoe, I would suggest dropping the negative form altogether - so we'll get something like : "on a un seul corps, il faut le respecter" or whatever suits you best. We must always translate ideas, never translate words if we want to be really accurate.

_



On prévoit 45 cm de neige ce soir. J'ai pris pour acquis qu'il n'y aura pas d'école.

Click to expand...

Je suppose qu'il n'y aura pas école._


----------



## greenfigured

I am taking your context as We have one body. He should not take me for granted and I would translate like this
On a seul corps: il n'aurait pas m'exploiter


----------



## beri

prendre qqch pour acquis?


----------



## mattaku

_Considérer comme acquis/comme allant de soi._


----------



## anangelaway

Bonjour !

Je suis d'accord également quant à _''take something for granted''._ 
D'après ces deux définitions :


> *Idiom*: take _someone_ for granted
> To treat them casually and without appreciation.
> *Idiom*: take _something_ for granted
> To assume it to be true or valid; to accept it without question.


*Source*

Est-ce que l'expression _''prendre pour argent comptant''_ ne signifie-t-elle pas également _''take *something* for granted''_ ? J'ai un doute, je ne sais pas pourquoi. 

[...]


----------



## Gentiléen

pour : "take something for granted"
je propose : prendre pour parole d'évangile


----------



## Aucun

When I lived in France, I was told that the phrase "to take something for granted" could be translated as "Prendre qqch pour argent content".

[...]

Anyone else ever hear this one? Native francophones, does this seem right?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## zaby

L'expression est "_prendre (quelque chose) pour argent comptant_" (bien moins sympatique que_ l'argent *content*_ )
Cela rejoint l'idée de "_prendre pour parole d'évangile_" de Gentiléen

Ne serait-ce pas plus proche de_ "To take as face value"_ ?


----------



## Francesk

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a translation of the expression "to take something for granted"

Thank you!


----------



## misskaykay

im trying to say "youths of today in our society take for granted the simple necessities"

this is what ive got so far:

Les jeunes de maintenant dans notre société*, *ils ne reconnaissant pas la plus simple de nécessitées


----------



## Ollo

I think that "take for granted" would be "considèrent comme acquis" but I don't understand what you mean exactly...


----------



## misskaykay

Im trying to say that the young people in our society nowdays take for granted (or dont appreciate) the most simple of things such as a good health system, good education system


----------



## Ollo

Well, I consider myself as young and I appreciate these simple things 

Ok, anyway, your translation (I can hear my grand mother saying such things) : Les jeunes de nos jours ne savent plus apprécier et considèrent comme acquis les choses les plus simples comme un bon système de santé ou un bon système scolaire.


----------



## Leunamme

Aujourd'hui, les jeunes de notre société considèrent comme acquises les simples nécéssités. 
Aujourd'hui, les jeunes de notre société considèrent que les simples nécessités leur sont dues.


----------



## Ollo

Leunamme, tu aimes bien "les simples nécessités" ??? Tu dirais vraiment ça ??? Pas moi...


----------



## Leunamme

Ollo said:


> Leunamme, tu aimes bien "les simples nécessités" ??? Tu dirais vraiment ça ??? Pas moi...


Tu as raison, ce n'est pas génial. je vais réflechir pour trouver autre chose.


----------



## misskaykay

haha yeah i know it was a bit harsh!  but I'm comparing kids in rich countries to poverty stricken countries you see! I always get quite harsh when im writing essay's i don't know why!  a well! thanks for the help


----------



## Leunamme

En fait, je n'ai pas besoin de réflechir, ce que tu as proposé est parfait. Est-ce que ça ne devrait pas être comme acquis*es* les choses les plus simples? Non, non, je ne me venge pas, c'est juré.


----------



## Richard E. Stanley

Les ne/cessaires de toules jours?


----------



## Paf le chien

Leunamme said:


> acquis*es*


J'approuve 



> Non, non, je ne me venge pas, c'est juré.


Sûr


----------



## Calamitintin

Les jeunes de nos jours sont blasés par les systèmes qui nous facilitent la vie quotidienne ?
++
Cal


----------



## SFguy

I was looking for this same expression in the context of civil rights. I think the expression "take for granted" doesn't strictly mean "not appreciate". More often it just means that people thoughtlessly presume that something exists, existed or forever exists.  

Peut-etre plutot: ils presument que ca va de soi ?  --ou ca va tout seul?




misskaykay said:


> Im trying to say that the young people in our society nowdays take for granted (or dont appreciate) the most simple of things such as a good health system, good education system



Au fait, it's not just the poor countries that don't have health care (helas!).  Brits who take it for granted are welcome to come to the U.S. and visit our emergency rooms. Ca va pas tout seul.


----------



## Paf le chien

SFguy said:


> Peut-etre plutot: ils presument que ca va de soi ?



...qui signifie... "qu'ils considèrent pour acquis..." 



> --ou ca va tout seul?



ne me plaît pas trop. Je ne sais pas vraiment pourquoi... sauf dans des contextes _très _précis et complètement hors de propos (_ie._: plaisanteries).


----------



## SFguy

Another context where we use the phrase "take for granted" would be in context of a relationship, as in "you take my love for granted."  

Of course I realize in English we use the "take for granted" phrase in a number of situations which in French might require different expressions for each occasion.  

What would be the best translation for "you take my love for granted" in French. Not "acquis" for this situation?


----------



## Aristide

_ "youths of today in our society take for granted the simple necessities"_

Les jeunes d'aujourd'hui trouvent normal de tout avoir (traduction approximative)


----------



## nhat

well, i think "considerer quelque chose comme/pour acquis" translates perfectly the meaning of "to take something for granted"

here, in the love context, "tu consideres mon amour comme acquis (pour la vie)" means that the person thinks the love he receives is eternal
He thinks that now the other loves him, he cannot lose this love.
he thinks he no longer needs to make any endeavour to keep on receiving that love

you can also say :
tu penses que mon amour est eternel
tu crois que je t'aimerais toujours
tu crois que tu n'as pas besoin d'entretenir la flamme
tu crois que tu m'a acquis pour la vie


----------



## Paf le chien

SFguy said:


> What would be the best translation for "you take my love for granted" in French. Not "acquis" for this situation?



Yes : "Tu considère mon amour comme une chose acquise..."
or   : "Tu crois que mon amour t'est acquis..."

(And usually, when the discussion starts like this, it is followed by a big BUT, and then you regret not to be at the nearest pub by your door . It should be the same overseas, isn't it ).

Sorry, _Mesdames_, it's just to give the (usual) context


----------



## SFguy

Thanks for the clarification! 

Can someone explain a bit more on the use of "ca va tout seul" or "ca va de soi"?  You've got me wondering....

Is this an expression that's no longer current and fallen out of use? Or is it too familiar?


----------



## adnyla13

take something for granted =====> considerer que quelque va de soi, est une evidence


----------



## languagefiend

greenfigured said:


> I am taking your context as We have one body. He should not take me for granted and I would translate like this
> On a seul corps: il n'aurait pas m'exploiter



It would actually be 'Il ne devrait pas m'exploiter'


----------



## fosho

How would you say "we take democracy for granted" in French?

xxx


----------



## melu85

on prends la démocratie comme un acquis?


----------



## pieanne

Nous considérons la démocratie comme acquise?
There must be several - or at least one - threads on that subject


----------



## Jeanbar

Nous tenons la démocratie pour acquise.


----------



## -[taki_paki]*

J’ai un « Individual Oral Presentation » à faire pour ma classe de français. Ma sujet est l’histoire de la calculatrice. Je voulais dire : We take the calculator for granted. D’après ce forum, je dois écrire : 

_La calculatrice est une des choses qu'on considère comme acquis._

J’utilisais BonPatron.com pour verifier ma grammaire. Elle m’a dit qu’on utilise probablement le phrase « tel que », alors je dois écrire : 

_La calculatrice est une des choses qu'on considère tel qu’ acquis_, je crois. Est-ce c’est la correct emploi de cette phrase ?  

Aussi, doit-on faire de l'accord avec le mot "acquis" ?? (Je ne la pense pas...)

Merci!    xD


----------



## Lezert

-[taki_paki]*;4829024 said:
			
		

> J’utilisais BonPatron.com pour verifier ma grammaire. Elle m’a dit qu’on utilise probablement le phrase « tel que », alors je dois écrire :
> 
> _La calculatrice est une des choses qu'on considère tel qu’ acquis_, je crois. Est-ce c’est la correct emploi de cette phrase ?
> 
> Aussi, doit-on faire de l'accord avec le mot "acquis" ?? (Je ne la pense pas...)
> 
> Merci!    xD


Eh bien, non,  c'est vous qui avez raison pour le premier point  ( _comme _va très bien ) , par contre,vous avez tort pour le second:  il faut faire l'accord:
_La calculatrice est une des choses qu'on considère comme acquis*e*._


Par la même occasion: 
_J’ai un  *exposé  *à faire pour ma classe de français. M*on* sujet est l’histoire de la calculatrice. J*'ai *utilis*é* .... Est-ce *que *c’est *un  **emploi* correct de cette phrase ? ...Je ne l*e* pense pas. _


----------



## not-so

How do we say to take something for granted.


----------



## valskyfrance

not-so said:


> How do we say to take something for granted.


 
hey,

Prendre quelque chose pour acquis.


----------



## not-so

merci bien! Est ce qu'on peut dire aussi comme allant de soi? Il me semble trop long . Prendre quelque chose pour aquis me semble plus approprié.


----------



## valskyfrance

not-so said:


> merci bien! Est ce qu'on peut dire aussi comme allant de soi? Il me semble trop long . Prendre quelque chose pour aquis me semble plus approprié.


 
oui comme allant se soi, c'est bien aussi.


----------



## pifnane

"*tenir* pour acquis" is better imho
"allant de soi" means "self-evident"


----------



## valskyfrance

pifnane said:


> "*tenir* pour acquis" is better imho
> "allant de soi" means "self-evident"


 
In the free online dictionary, axiomatic, taken for granted are synonyms of self-evident. 



			
				not-so said:
			
		

> Ok thanks.Bonne journée


maybe you can say too : Considérer quelque chose comme acquis.


----------

